# IBS and others



## daneekaj (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello.

I do not open up very well with others. It's very hard for me to tell someone else about my health issues, and I often hide my emotions and pain. People ask how I'm doing and I always, always say "fine". I do not want to appear weak, in pain, or helpless. But the truth is, I struggle. I am not fine. I have pain every day, 24/7. I am depressed and I struggle with anxiety every single day.

I recently told a friend of mine that I have IBS. She said, "Oh, I understand. My friend has IBS and she gets diarrhea everytime she eats too much fruit. I get it." I just smiled at her. But it broke my heart. Sometimes it seems like there isn't anyone who really understands... so I hide.

I'm new to the website, but it already has encouraged me. Hopefully through this I'll learn to stop being so afraid of opening up. There are people who understand and care, and I do not have to be alone. Cause believe me, living with IBS-C is rough. Really rough.

But when I do find those people who understand... it's almost like I'm not worthy enough to receive their care and concern. Sigh.


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

If you don't want to open up completely i suggest telling only half the story at least. Tell your friends that you're in pain often, and if you want tell only 1-2 close friends the whole story so you have someone to talk to (even if they might not completely understand).

Good Luck!


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Telling people (trustworthy and understanding ones) will help. I did it too and I don't feel as stressed out about it now. But, avoid talking about mental health. They freak out like the damn thing

is a highly infectious airborne disease. LOL ! So foolish ! Maybe that will make you more social and that will help you to pull yourself out of depression and anxiety.

Many people will never understand until they get a chronic health problem. Ignore these kinds of people. I am immune to peoples opinions now. I don't really care.

Take care and keep smiling.


----------



## socialdane (Mar 29, 2014)

I think you're off to a good start by opening up here - start by speaking to people who understand what you're going through and take it from there. I've been pretty open about it with the people that I'm close to and you'd be surprised at how many other people also suffer from IBS. But IndianRopeTrick is right as well, it'll help you to feel a little less stressed and that, in turn, should help to make your symptoms a little more bearable. At the end of the day, your friends are your friends for a reason - otherwise, they're not really your friends!


----------

